# WIP - Yoda painting



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello guys!

I'm generally on the acrylic painting forum, but I decided I'm going to start sharing my sketchbook as well. Thought I'd post some of my prep for a painting I'm planning on doing.

My subject is the Master Jedi himself, Yoda.

I'm going to be doing a number of different shots just to get more comfortable with the little guy. I will post all my practice for the painting in this thread.

First pic is my first attempt from a quick glance. I've already realized I need some serious bootcamping on clothing folds.

Critiques always welcome.


----------

